# new half moon



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

I got a new fish from petco yesterday, i wanst planning to buy a betta but i saw him and he looks badass... also can u guys tell me if hes a dragon betta or not, i have no idea how to tell the difference. 





































as you guys can see he's still shy and is always trying to hide from me. I'll post new pics as soon as he starts flaring and gets more active.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
He's very pretty!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome colors!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! He doesn't look like a dragon to me.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm , no. He's not a dragon. You can tell by the red on the top and some in the scales. Dragons will usually have only one solid base color.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh and dragons have scales on their face. I'll show you an example. This is my Delta dragon Mercury. With his coloring you can really tell. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys, hmm so what kind of betta is he. all i know is that hes a halfmoon cuz thats what it said on his litle cup.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the example BettaxFishxCrazy. 

Beautiful coloring.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Bettakeeper! His fin type is Halfmoon like the cup said. There are many fin types of bettas; Veiltails, Crowntails, Deltas etc. There's a thread in the betta care section I think, about the different fin types and colors.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

He looks bicolor possibly tricolor (if you count the body a different color than the tips of the fins).

Edit: Here's the sticky if you'd like to take a peek yourself. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/betta-tails-colors-listed-here-29868/


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww hes lovely!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

he looks like a butterfly to me, netherless, he is gorgeous


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He is stunning!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Very Pretty fish


----------



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

more pics, he's a lot more active now.





































sorry im bad at taking pics


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a butterfly to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish, take care of him very well !!


----------



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you, yup ill take good care of him, btw he's name is manny. lol i just noticed he's lips are white around


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw that too in one of the pictures! That's soo cute!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous! You're lucky.


----------

